# First Drive of the Spring!



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Glad you finally got to drive; it's either been to rainy or cold for driving around here yet, but I can't wait! By the way, that's a gorgeous horse.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like a nice quite place for a drive.
Great pics too, we have more pics of our horses rears then we do of any other part of them. (Just kidding ... but it be getting close). LOL.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. It is not a bad place to drive but there is a lot of car traffic on the paved road. The cars don't scare Cliff but you never know what the person driving the vehicle is going to do.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea you get some really stupid people that could drive past you, their either really fast or slow and honk the horn.. Ugh. There's the occational one that actually just slows down and keeps going with out making a racket. lol My vent for the day, someone scared my horse today in their car but everything got under control really fast lol.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope your horse didnt get too much of a fright flying high.
Its very frustrating having to work with the traffic.

We dont take our horses out on the road anymore. 
Our road use to be local traffic only (about 1 car every hour or so) and now people use it as a shortcut between the 2 towns and we must get 1 car every 5 minutes.


----------

